# Prüfen ob jquery geladen ist



## hups1803 (18. Dezember 2009)

kann man irgendwie prüfen per script oder php ob jquery geladen ist  

will vermeiden das es 2 mal geladen wird da ich plugins für ein cms system baue brauche ich sowas da jquerry .js wenn es 2 mal vorhanden ist meistens nicht mehr geht


----------



## Quaese (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

du kannst mit *typeof* prüfen, ob es sich bei der Variablen *jQuery* um eine Funktion handelt.

```
if(typeof jQuery == "function")
  alert("jQuery geladen");
else
  alert("jQuery nicht geladen");
```
 
Ciao
Quaese


----------



## hups1803 (19. Dezember 2009)

dein code hat irgendwie ein fehler bei php designer ist es rot unespected t string syntax error


----------



## Quaese (19. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

es befindet sich im obigen Codefragment definitiv kein Fehler.

Im Übrigen möchte ich dich bitten, wie in der Netiquette (Punkt 15) zugestimmt, auf Gross- und Kleinschreibung zu achten. Besten Dank im voraus.

Ciao
Quaese


----------



## hups1803 (20. Dezember 2009)

danke für deine Hilfe,

aber ich habe folgende Meldung bei dem Code:


Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING in D:\xampp\htdocs\e107\e107_plugins\hups_All_in_One_gallery\test.php on line 8

der code sieht so aus 


```
<?php

/**
 * @author TEAM ViRiLiTY
 * @copyright 2009
 */

if(typeof jQuery == "function")
  alert("jQuery geladen");
else
  alert("jQuery nicht geladen");

?>
```

line 8 ist die zeile mit typeof

was mach ich da falsch


----------



## CPoly (20. Dezember 2009)

Es handelt sich bei dem Code ja auch um Javascript und nicht um PHP.


----------



## Maik (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

und daraus folgt:


```
<?php

/**
 * @author TEAM ViRiLiTY
 * @copyright 2009
 */

echo "<script type=\"text/javascript\">
if(typeof jQuery == \"function\")
  alert(\"jQuery geladen\");
else
  alert(\"jQuery nicht geladen\");
</script>";

?>
```


mfg Maik


----------



## hups1803 (20. Dezember 2009)

cool Danke , noch eine Frage so fragt er ja nach einer Funktion von jquery wie sieht es denn bei jquerry Algemein aus zb wenn keine Funktion geladen ist sondern nur Jquery.js


----------



## Quaese (20. Dezember 2009)

Hi,

wenn jQuery als Framework geladen ist, ist die Variable *jQuery* immer als Funktion definiert.

Sollte nicht jQuery selbst in *jQuery.js* enthalten sein, könntest du eventuell vor dem Einbinden des fraglichen zweiten Scripts die bisher vorhandenen Script-Tags testen.

```
<script src="jquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script src="myjquery.js" type="text/javascript"></script>
<script type="text/javascript">
  <!--
var arrScript = document.getElementsByTagName("script");
for(var i=0; i<arrScript.length; i++){ 
  // ToDo: scr-Attribut auf geforderte Quelle prüfen
  alert(arrScript[i].getAttribute("src"));
}
 //-->
</script>
```


----------

